
Show HN: Product job board created with Vue.js - dfeinberg5
https://www.pathtoproduct.com/
======
ztratar
Honestly, I don't get why this is worthy of discussion.

It's the most basic project possible, made with a popular library, built with
an external API that offers no additional functionality.

Sounds to me like a little growth hack from Indeed.

~~~
jmkni
You don't know the age/experience/etc of the submitter.

I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt, assume they worked hard on it
and learned Vue in the process, and upvote

~~~
unixhero
Yeah. And to be honest, og looks really good and I like the usability.

~~~
dfeinberg5
Thanks!

------
jedanbik
The location filter provides options that are not in scope.

Why suggest I filter on Durham, NC when I type "Durham" into that location
filter when there aren't actually results in Durham, NC?

In fact, why not use a map for this instead? You're talking about locations.

~~~
dfeinberg5
Thanks for taking a look! It's definitely on my list of things I need to fix.
Haven't decided what approach to take yet. At the very least I won't show
locations that have no postings. A map is a potential option.

The challenge is when I pull from sites without robust apis that don't offer
great location info. Some sites offer lat/lon but others might just say a city
and some will even just say a region like "Greater New York City".

------
cyberferret
Nice work! My first ever Vue.js project [0] had just basic functionality like
this, but it was a great learning introduction to the framework.

The only thing I noticed was that the 'infinite scroll' seemed a little 'off'.
Hard to describe, but the experience was a little jarring. I would scroll to
the bottom and it looked like there were no more items, but then there was a
short stutter, and more items were added. Perhaps a visual representation that
this _isn 't_ the bottom of the list and that more items are below might make
the UX experience better? Somthing like a faded out bottom of the last box on
screen, or a simple '...' or down arrow below it if there are more?

[0] - [http://tophn.info/](http://tophn.info/)

~~~
bpicolo
Hmm, it flashes unrendered views (with e.g. {{story.descendents}} )

~~~
cyberferret
Yep, thanks for picking that up. I did notice that during development, but put
it down for a 'fix it later'. I did find the code snippet to prevent
unrendered tags from flashing, but haven't incorporated them in there yet.
Will do so in the next few days.

~~~
bpicolo
That's the default in Vue? That's surprising. Does template precompilation
prevent that?

Edit: Ahhh, it loads Vue separately. I guess this is just for non-SPA style
Vue?

------
iDemonix
Looks good. What are you using to get the jobs in the first place?

I recently wrote a scraper in Python using BeautifulSoup that scrapes
TechnoJobs, Indeed and some others. It looks for keywords, does some other
stuff, then sends the weekly results to my Slack channel.

~~~
DaTruthHurts
This! There's hardly any uniqueness in listing because everyone is scrapping
from the same source.

Neat product but I just wish job boards seperate from the herd by listing
unique opportunities that arent mirrored on other sites

~~~
dfeinberg5
You definitely make a good point. On the one hand, everyone who goes to look
for jobs would love to use one site and feel confident that they're seeing
everything available. On the other, it creates a lot of repetitive listings.

I'm planning to add more value with additional resources for prospective PMs
and ultimately I'd like to have unique listings as well. I think aggregating
other sites will help build the audience at first though. Otherwise, no
companies would bother to share unique listings on the site.

Curious to hear your thoughts though

------
lemonberry
Nice work! Any resources, other than the VueJS docs, you'd recommend? I've
started learning Vue in the morning before I do my "real" job.

~~~
dfeinberg5
haha. Nice!

This was the first thing I built with Vue. Found this Udemy course to be super
helpful! Max does a great job teaching and Udemy runs their $10 promos all the
time so it's not expensive either. Definitely worth it since there aren't that
many comprehensive tutorials / articles out on Vue yet.

[https://www.udemy.com/vuejs-2-the-complete-
guide/](https://www.udemy.com/vuejs-2-the-complete-guide/)

------
andrew_
Well done. Very responsive and intuitive.

~~~
dfeinberg5
Thanks! It's a work in progress

------
alex-benoit
Nice! Learning Vue at the moment. Is it live on Github?

~~~
dfeinberg5
Thanks! Any resources you've found particularly helpful?

No, it's a private gitlab repo. Sorry. Happy to explain if you have questions
on anything though.

------
pbreit
What UI library?

~~~
y04nn
It Looks like it's Vuetify.js, I wonder how it compares to quasar-framework.

~~~
Shalomboy
FWIW I built a little calculator project using Vue and Vuetify this summer and
I really liked Vue's easy-to-run-with feel, but I couldn't jibe with how
difficult Vuetify was to customize. Maybe I wasn't reading the docs correctly,
or maybe it was my concurrent learning of Vue that made Vuetify seem obtuse,
but I just found the whole experience frustrating. My god was the result
pretty though. 7/10 would star on GitHub.

~~~
dfeinberg5
Yeah, I struggled with Vuetify a bit too. It looks nice, but I think a lot of
the props could use more explanation and examples. The guy behind it recently
announced that he'll be working on it full-time though, so I think it'll just
continue to get better. Vue's super easy though. I've really enjoyed working
with it so far.

